# Testing Amp Power Output



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I recently did a video review showing the details on how I measure output power on my old school amps. I've had a ton of questions with people wanting me to explain further the process. If you want to do this yourself, you'll most likely need to invest some money in the tools. At a minimum, you'll need the following:



12v Automotive starter or Marine Deep Cycle battery or 12-14.4v Power Supply with enough output to handle your amp's load

True RMS Volt Meter

Oscilloscope (My Velleman HPS-50 has a built-in RMS Volt Meter)

Speakers or Resistors for "loading" the amp

Watch the video to see the components I use for my tests. 


Click the link if you prefer to see the video in HD (720 or 1080p):

Test Amp RMS Watts - How To - 1080p

or see embedded below:


----------



## Kasey'sq (Feb 22, 2021)

Exactly what I'm researching. I should've known you had already laid it out there for everyone. BigDwiz saving the day as usual. Thanks man


----------

